# Eurodyne 2.7t problem flashing



## ljones125 (Feb 8, 2012)

For some weird reason even with highly modified maps I can't seem to properly flash the new tune. It says it was successful however the car still runs on the Stage III basetune of 10lbs of boost? Can anyone share some insight? (yes I have scavenged the other eurodyne threads, empty handed).


----------

